# Shooting with the double tube scout



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)

Using my scout that's double tubed shooting at 30ft didn't really go as planned I ran out of ammo plus I was nervous of the ricochet hitting my car. Plus I didn't realize I was out of focus with the cam but at least I thought it was a cool vid to share anyways. I manage to hit 3 eggs on the wall plus the bonus in the tree. I'll make more vids later when better prepared enjoy thanks


----------



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)

Here is a bonus vid I have no idea why this vid uploaded like this I guess I'm having technical difficulties


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I assume you're using a smart phone to film . Turn the phone so it is in a horizontal position . That should fix video #1 type situation .

Consider a better back stop . Hitting the side of the building can be considered vandalism .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great videos


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those eggs really make a fun target. Nice shootn


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*GOOD SHOTS :thumbsup:*


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Eggcellent shots!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

